# Cigar Size Chart - Can anyone help?



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone know of an image or even a PDF file that shows pictures and dimensions of all the different cigar sizes.

Hopefully up to a 1:1 scale, so I can see the exact differences.
Popular sizes like Churchill, Robusto, Toro, Corona etc. any even some of the rarer sizes would be a plus. The more of the list the better.

IMost places just list the ring gauge and the length in text, it just bothers me looking at the numbers, and I'd like a little graph with pictures of each style on the comparison of each different size.

I've tried searching google, but couldn't find anything really I was looking for.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Cigarworld has a pretty good site on this. You can select a brand most of them has a good picture chart of each lenght and ring size for them.

http://www.cigarworld.com/

Hope this helps you a little,

Shawn


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

JR has that with most cigars. There's an actual size photo next to a ruler.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> JR has that with most cigars. There's an actual size photo next to a ruler.


Oh, wow. Never noticed that. Haven't done any shopping there yet. This will be very useful, thanks!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am sure Carni has some sort of cigar size chart to go along with his volume chart. He is a dork like that. Let me ask him.


----------



## Cadilon (May 1, 2007)

Might not be what you are looking for, but might help.

http://www.cigargroup.com/register.htm

size.pdf link in the bottom half.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> I am sure Carni has some sort of cigar size chart to go along with his volume chart. He is a dork like that. Let me ask him.


not with pitrues a$$:ss


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Cadilon said:


> Might not be what you are looking for, but might help.
> 
> http://www.cigargroup.com/register.htm
> 
> size.pdf link in the bottom half.


Cool, someone just emailed that exact same one to me, should come in useful.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Too many variations from maker to maker with different names and slightly different sizes. It will take a while and looking at charts and pictures will help but you need to smoke, smoke, smoke more vitolas. Soon you being knowing the differences from personal experience and there will always be somebody around that knows more than you do, count on it. Don't afraid to ask and mispronounce stuff. The more you search the more you will find. You go boy! :tu


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

auradefect said:


> Cool, someone just emailed that exact same one to me, should come in useful.


I sent it to you! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Cadilon said:


> Might not be what you are looking for, but might help.
> 
> http://www.cigargroup.com/register.htm
> 
> size.pdf link in the bottom half.


That was great! Thanks :tu


----------

